# Cruelty to Animals Will Not be Tolerated!!...



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

So like the unassuming dumb animal that I am, I saunter off to the mailbox in hopes that the new Turner's Outdoorsman flyer will be there when all of a sudden...










As if to add insult to injury, somebody thought it would be funny to remove all the bands....










I blame all of this nonsense on @Wheels Up (it was just a damn lighter man, I'm sorry).

No sweat. I see how it is.....game on, sir.

P.S. Thank you... I'll see that they get a proper Viking Funeral.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

that's just way too funny :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Lmao! That’ll keep you guessing for a while!


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Haha! That’s what you get for being such a shady character!

First, you sent some scary-looking dark cigars to my door after a box pass. Then you fouled up my WTB/WTT thread by sending me an awesome lighter without letting me pay you for it. (I’m really enjoying that thing, by the way). And then you had the nerve to send body guards with an otherwise square deal just to intimidate me!

Most of those cigars never had a band on them. There are a few random CFeds in there, and there are a few “dealer’s choice” sticks from a little shop in Tampa where they roll cigars on-site.

I will own up to removing bands from two of those sticks just to keep you guessing because I’m a sadistic jerk. I promise they’re good.

Have fun, brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> So like the unassuming dumb animal that I am, I saunter off to the mailbox in hopes that the new Turner's Outdoorsman flyer will be there when all of a sudden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice selection I think lol! The hardest contest I ever participated in was a blind pass and I thought I knew cigar nuances and realized I didn't know squat! :vs_laugh:


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Smacked Blind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Great hit!


----------



## 404: NAME NOT FOUND (Nov 27, 2018)

Ha, first I thought this was going be on actual animal cruelty, then I thought somebody stole from you. Much better plot twist though, that's why I like this forum.


----------

